# So. Cal. Meet January 17, 2009 @ Super Autobacs, Stanton, CA



## Buzzman

OK, how about ringing in the New Year with a meet on January 17, 2009 @ Super Autobacs, Stanton, CA? And, no comments about NFL Playoffs. That's why we have TIVO.


----------



## michaelsil1

Works for me. arty2:


----------



## Buzzman

michaelsil1 said:


> Works for me. arty2:


Michael, I knew we could count on you. :thumbsup: Great.


----------



## BigRed

should work for me


----------



## FREQBOX

Only thing that will keep me away is work.


----------



## AndyInOC

that might work, i know i have at least 1 classic car show im helping put together in January but i think that one is on the 11th


----------



## Buzzman

BigRed said:


> should work for me


OK, great to know that Big Red will be in Dah House. :cwm23:


FreqBox, hope you can make it too. It's always nice to make new friends at these meets. 

AndyInOc, Buzzman in West LA looks forward to meeting you.:stooge_moe:


----------



## James Bang

:curtain:


----------



## cvjoint

Hey Buzz I think we were set on the 3rd from what I was getting back from the guys. I was just giving them some time to set the location. That and the net didn't work at my parents. Any way we can make it on the 3rd like we planned?


----------



## kevin k.

:indian_chief::builder2::cowboy::biker::helmet:

Village People and I will be there...

Whichever date...


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Hey Buzz I think we were set on the 3rd from what I was getting back from the guys. I was just giving them some time to set the location. That and the net didn't work at my parents. Any way we can make it on the 3rd like we planned?


I'm okay with the third.


----------



## michaelsil1

kevin k. said:


> :indian_chief::builder2::cowboy::biker::helmet:
> 
> Village People and I will be there...
> 
> Whichever date...


:rimshot: :guitarist: epper:


----------



## AndyInOC

I'm about 99% sure the 3rd is clear for me


----------



## Buzzman

cvjoint said:


> Hey Buzz I think we were set on the 3rd from what I was getting back from the guys. I was just giving them some time to set the location. That and the net didn't work at my parents. Any way we can make it on the 3rd like we planned?


George, I wasn't aware that something was being planned for the 3rd since I didn't see any posts to that effect. Unfortunately, the 3rd doesn't work for me as I will be driving my kids back up to Santa Cruz. If that date works for the others, then go ahead. I will try to catch the next one.


----------



## James Bang

we can do BOTH! well, I can.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> we can do BOTH! well, I can.


Now that's dedication. :bowdown:


----------



## Buzzman

James Bang said:


> we can do BOTH! well, I can.


James, I like that suggestion.  After all, nothing prevents us from meeting more than once in a month!! :thumbsup: Let's see how many people are willing to come on the 17th.


----------



## fit_tuner

i dont know if i can make the 3rd, but more likely i can make the 17th


----------



## michaelsil1

I don't think it's fair for those members driving up from San Diego; pick a date. :whip:


----------



## fredridge

I can't make the 3rd, b ut should be able to make the 17th, so i would go for that one


----------



## Buzzman

michaelsil1 said:


> I don't think it's fair for those members driving up from San Diego; pick a date. :whip:


Michael, there is nothing unfair about offering two dates and having two meets. It's clear that not everyone can attend on any one date proposed, so this seems to be a good compromise. The idea is for the members to pick the date that works best for them, and then attend the meet THAT day. We have a large enough contingent of members that a twice-a-month gathering could work out very well. There are indications that some people (like James Bang and you) might actually attend both. leased: This could end up being a template for the future.


----------



## AndyInOC

i can probably make both as well


----------



## FREQBOX

This doesnt sound like a bad idea.
If the weather sucks on the 3rd or I have to work it would be nice to have the option of the 17th.
Always nice to have an option :rockon:


----------



## James Bang

I choose

E) all of the above.


----------



## Buzzman

James Bang said:


> I choose
> 
> E) all of the above.


:drummer: And you get the grand prize. A chance to listen to a dozen+ car audio set-ups within 2 weeks and write on the forum about all the good [and bad] stuff you heard:gossip:!


----------



## Jayvuu

does anyone have any headunits for sale?


----------



## trubluryder

heyduude888 said:


> does anyone have any headunits for sale?


Hey bro, I have a Clarion Dxz855mp, if you're interested hit me up.


----------



## Jayvuu

looks like a sick unit. does it have active capability


----------



## trubluryder

heyduude888 said:


> looks like a sick unit. does it have active capability


Hey bro, I'm not quite sure, but here is a link with more info about it. 

Clarion DXZ855MP Car Audio Indash CD AM/FM MP3 Internal Amp Source Deck 

where are you located? I'm in San Diego


----------



## Jayvuu

dont need a headunit anymore. picking up an eclipse cd7000 soon.


----------



## James Bang

heyduude888 said:


> dont need a headunit anymore. picking up an eclipse cd7000 soon.


Nice. If you can make the meet, then we can probably help you figure out your Amp issue.


----------



## Jayvuu

James Bang said:


> Nice. If you can make the meet, then we can probably help you figure out your Amp issue.


for sure.


----------



## michaelsil1

My car is getting closer. 

Every time I change something I end cussing for months trying to work out the problems it causes.


----------



## AndyInOC

michaelsil1 said:


> My car is getting closer.
> 
> Every time I change something I end cussing for months trying to work out the problems it causes.




Any luck with the ring idea to get you the angles you were hoping for?


----------



## michaelsil1

AndyInOC said:


> Any luck with the ring idea to get you the angles you were hoping for?


I had the rings made today, it cost me lunch.  
I also changed the acoustic material inside of the enclosure.

I now have the top end frequency response I was looking for; I'm not sure how it has affected the lower Mid Range yet.

There's always a trade off one way or another; I'll take some measurements a little later this evening and see where I'm at.


----------



## kevin k.

^^^ When it's nice and quiet...


----------



## simplicityinsound

doh, i was planning on bringing a car down on the 24th or hte 31st, so it looks like i will be missing out on a socal meet this time hehe:surprised:


----------



## emrliquidlife

Imprint is a go! Houston we have a launch.

What a major PIA that was. I ended up running it off of Vista, but whoa what a differance. 

Can you guys provide any input on what I can do better here. Here is the curve I like listening to. It is the refernce with mid range compensation










From my initial readings I think my lowpass xover is way too high. I have it at 160 hz 12 db, then the front at 80 hz 18db, and the rear at 100 hz 18 db. 

Yes I know, go active young boy....But as it stand this is where it is at. If it matters, without the Imprinting I preferred the sound of the passenger mid being out of phase. 

Any recomendations on the xover settings? Currently the front stage is Polk Momo Seperates 6.5 and rear, cheap Alpine 6.5 two ways with a Speaker Works of Orange 10" DVC sub. 

Stereo does sound much better. Its late, I'll get worked up after some sleep. Veloze, thanks for the PMs. Kept me going to get this done.

Ed


----------



## michaelsil1

kevin k. said:


> ^^^ When it's nice and quiet...


You got that right!


----------



## kevin k.

emrliquidlife said:


> From my initial readings I think my lowpass xover is way too high. I have it at 160 hz 12 db, then the front at 80 hz 18db, and the rear at 100 hz 18 db.
> 
> Yes I know, go active young boy....But as it stand this is where it is at. If it matters, without the Imprinting I preferred the sound of the passenger mid being out of phase.
> 
> Any recomendations on the xover settings? Currently the front stage is Polk Momo Seperates 6.5 and rear, cheap Alpine 6.5 two ways with a Speaker Works of Orange 10" DVC sub.
> 
> Stereo does sound much better. Its late, I'll get worked up after some sleep. Veloze, thanks for the PMs. Kept me going to get this done.
> 
> Ed


A few settings you might try... run the sub LP @ 80 Hz with a 24 db slope and both comp sets HP-ed at 80 Hz with 24 db slopes... try the same but using 100 Hz as sub LP and as comp HP with 24 db slopes... you could even try overlapping the sub a bit with a 100 Hz LP and the comps HP-ed at 80 Hz.

As it stands, your sub is running maybe a bit high when you consider it's LP-ed at 160 Hz with a 12 db slope... it's still producing noticeable output at 320 Hz.

Is your passenger mid still set out of phase?

Have fun and I hope to get the chance to meet at one of our get-togethers.


----------



## emrliquidlife

kevin k. said:


> A few settings you might try... run the sub LP @ 80 Hz with a 24 db slope and both comp sets HP-ed at 80 Hz with 24 db slopes... try the same but using 100 Hz as sub LP and as comp HP with 24 db slopes... you could even try overlapping the sub a bit with a 100 Hz LP and the comps HP-ed at 80 Hz.
> 
> As it stands, your sub is running maybe a bit high when you consider it's LP-ed at 160 Hz with a 12 db slope... it's still producing noticeable output at 320 Hz.
> 
> Is your passenger mid still set out of phase?
> 
> Have fun and I hope to get the chance to meet at one of our get-togethers.


Thanks, Yes the passenger mid is still out of phase. I figured that I liked it better that way, so I may as well start from there. I'll do another Imprint on the weekend. Car is soooo much more listenable now. However, I get the feeling that it is a bit synthetic somehow. As in too much space. Does that make sense? 

I recall your car. Quite nice. I'm learning quite a bit from you all. Been out of the loop far too long. 

Ed


----------



## kevin k.

emrliquidlife said:


> Thanks, Yes the passenger mid is still out of phase. I figured that I liked it better that way, so I may as well start from there. I'll do another Imprint on the weekend. Car is soooo much more listenable now. However, I get the feeling that it is a bit synthetic somehow. As in too much space. Does that make sense?
> 
> I recall your car. Quite nice. I'm learning quite a bit from you all. Been out of the loop far too long.
> 
> Ed


Try the mid back in relative polarity and see what that's like. I'm not very familiar with your dsp's capabilities and I don't know whether it corrects phase anomalies, but that dip around 2 kHz to 3 kHz in your reference response could possibly be corrected by restoring relative polarity. You mention "synthetic"... a friend of mine does pro sound for a living and she says anytime a driver is out of phase it feels as though her head is going to explode! 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## cvjoint

emrliquidlife said:


> Thanks, Yes the passenger mid is still out of phase. I figured that I liked it better that way, so I may as well start from there. I'll do another Imprint on the weekend. Car is soooo much more listenable now. However, I get the feeling that it is a bit synthetic somehow. As in too much space. Does that make sense?
> 
> I recall your car. Quite nice. I'm learning quite a bit from you all. Been out of the loop far too long.
> 
> Ed


What does the vertical axis read? 10db scale?


----------



## BigRed

careful, talking to Kevin can have large format tweeters in your car before you know it.


----------



## emrliquidlife

cvjoint said:


> What does the vertical axis read? 10db scale?


Ehhh, I don't even want to pretend that I know what your question means. First, thanks for responding. I'm in a weird place on this. My hearing is not like most. I have a VERY short audible memory. I could go into why etc... but it is unique. When I hear sounds, unless I make notes in the moment, It is tough for me to make comparisons. Part of why I left my passions for audio. 

Largely, I hear something, then if you compare to another curve, my audio memory can't make a reference to what was heard before. I got my bell rung and since then, my hearing has been awful. 

I will try the IMPRINT with changes.

1. lower crossover on the sub
2. mid on the passenger in phase

I'm going to try to get it done tomorrow night. 

Ed


----------



## kevin k.

Hey Ed... I think George is just trying to get a more accurate idea of how the response graph is laid out, although I believe he may have meant to inquire about the horizontal lines and not the vertical. The vertical lines denote the frequency spectrum from 20 Hz out to 20 kHz, or so... some of those numbers are listed along the bottom. As far as the horizontal lines... we're just trying to find out if the space represented between them is, for example... 1 decibel, 5 decibels, 10 decibels, etc.

And, as far as trying different sub and comp x-overs and putting the passenger mid back into relative polarity... maybe do one change at a time so that it's easier to discern any differences...


----------



## monkeyboy

Not going to be able to make it. I am in Glamis that weekend. Have fun guys.


----------



## veloze

Hey guys, I think I should be able to make it, but right now I'm fighting this damn sinus/cold that I have. I hope to get better this week, so my ears don't feel stuffed for listening. :sick2:

In addition to my KISS Accord, I was wondering if someone of you peeps could drive my Taco truck to the meet, so you guys have a chance to listen the tweets mounted on the a-pillars. The truck still needs lots of tuning and more deadening in the door panels.

I don't know if someone in the past has brought more than two cars to a SQ meet. :huh2:


----------



## cvjoint

emrliquidlife said:


> Ehhh, I don't even want to pretend that I know what your question means. First, thanks for responding. I'm in a weird place on this. My hearing is not like most. I have a VERY short audible memory. I could go into why etc... but it is unique. When I hear sounds, unless I make notes in the moment, It is tough for me to make comparisons. Part of why I left my passions for audio.
> 
> Largely, I hear something, then if you compare to another curve, my audio memory can't make a reference to what was heard before. I got my bell rung and since then, my hearing has been awful.
> 
> I will try the IMPRINT with changes.
> 
> 1. lower crossover on the sub
> 2. mid on the passenger in phase
> 
> I'm going to try to get it done tomorrow night.
> 
> Ed


Oh, no worries, I tested my hearing and it's much better than average but it still doesn't mean I can tune by ear. Unfortunately this requires a career in training your ear and that is why I mostly rely on software to tune my setup. It's a serious Darwinian curve!

The Imprint displays a plot of Frequency(hz) vs. amplitude (db). You can read amplitude (or loudness) on the vertical axis. Every horizontal line that crosses the vertical axis denotes one specific output level like 10db, 20db, 30 db if it is a 10 db scale, or 5db, 10db, 15db etc if the scale is 5 db and so on. 

The horizontal axis denotes frequency in hz, the scale is variable. From left to right the first vertical lane crossing the horizontal axis denotes 30hz (20hz is not labeled but that is where the response ends), second reads 40hz and so on until 100hz. Next vertical line reads 200hz, it skips around to focus only on major crossover regions or frequency response hot spots. 

It is important what the scale is on the vertical axis. If it's fairly small, like 5db, you have a response of +5db -5db from 30hz to 18khz. That is a very good response for a car setup and no major tunning like xover changes are probably needed. You could even have a scale change from the first original response to the next. You don't really know if it's good or bad without reading amplitude. You can blow up a +1db-1db ideal setup and make it look like the Himalayans with a change of scale. Catch my drift?


----------



## AndyInOC

I am there, and i will probably be needing some help tuning the new head unit  Ugly or not i snagged one of the Clarion 785's and will have it in by that time.


----------



## emrliquidlife

cvjoint said:


> Oh, no worries, I tested my hearing and it's much better than average but it still doesn't mean I can tune by ear. Unfortunately this requires a career in training your ear and that is why I mostly rely on software to tune my setup. It's a serious Darwinian curve!
> 
> The Imprint displays a plot of Frequency(hz) vs. amplitude (db). You can read amplitude (or loudness) on the vertical axis. Every horizontal line that crosses the vertical axis denotes one specific output level like 10db, 20db, 30 db if it is a 10 db scale, or 5db, 10db, 15db etc if the scale is 5 db and so on.
> 
> The horizontal axis denotes frequency in hz, the scale is variable. From left to right the first vertical lane crossing the horizontal axis denotes 30hz (20hz is not labeled but that is where the response ends), second reads 40hz and so on until 100hz. Next vertical line reads 200hz, it skips around to focus only on major crossover regions or frequency response hot spots.
> 
> It is important what the scale is on the vertical axis. If it's fairly small, like 5db, you have a response of +5db -5db from 30hz to 18khz. That is a very good response for a car setup and no major tunning like xover changes are probably needed. You could even have a scale change from the first original response to the next. You don't really know if it's good or bad without reading amplitude. You can blow up a +1db-1db ideal setup and make it look like the Himalayans with a change of scale. Catch my drift?



Excellent points. Let me find out what the vertical db range is. Prior to the meet, I will likely go active and get rid of the rear surrond speakers.

I don't think I have heard your car yet. I look forward to getting a listen.

Ed


----------



## emrliquidlife

Hey Amigos,

For this next meet, I'm hoping someone will bring the IASCA setup disc and liner notes. I'd like to make copies of the notes at a Kinkos. I'll leave briefly, make as many comments as wanted and come back. 

Are we still distroing SQ discs? I have a disc I made of recordings that I like. I can make liner notes of what I listen for if wanted. Tell me how many and I'll make them.

Ed


----------



## Buzzman

veloze said:


> Hey guys, I think I should be able to make it, but right now I'm fighting this damn sinus/cold that I have. I hope to get better this week, so my ears don't feel stuffed for listening. :sick2:


Jose, you gotta be there man! If you are still congested you should make an appointment with George to sit in his car this weekend for a few minutes listening to Pink Floyd "Dark Side of the Moon." From what I have been reading about his new sub set-up, the SPL should clear up your sinuses pretty good. :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1

Jose,

Can you get the wife to drive over at least for a little while? :idea:






veloze said:


> Hey guys, I think I should be able to make it, but right now I'm fighting this damn sinus/cold that I have. I hope to get better this week, so my ears don't feel stuffed for listening. :sick2:
> 
> In addition to my KISS Accord, I was wondering if someone of you peeps could drive my Taco truck to the meet, so you guys have a chance to listen the tweets mounted on the a-pillars. The truck still needs lots of tuning and more deadening in the door panels.
> 
> I don't know if someone in the past has brought more than two cars to a SQ meet. :huh2:


----------



## sr20det510

Jose I can drive the taco since my car still sounds like caca.


----------



## sr20det510

Dam!! Just checked my calendar and I am at CSU Long Beach that day!!
I might be able to get out of it by 1pm.


----------



## veloze

Buzzman said:


> Jose, you gotta be there man! If you are still congested you should make an appointment with George to sit in his car this weekend for a few minutes listening to Pink Floyd "Dark Side of the Moon." From what I have been reading about his new sub set-up, the SPL should clear up your sinuses pretty good. :laugh:


Hey Buzz, LOL I hear you man! George's whip sounds incredible, very dynamic, and excellent tonality. Last meet, I sat and listened some Trance, and **** my cheeks (not my azz) began to vibrate. 



michaelsil1 said:


> Jose, Can you get the wife to drive over at least for a little while? :idea:


Hey Michael, bring my wife to the meet? I must be crazy, I'm pretty sure that she'll get bored the hell out it. One of those thing - we are not comparable. 



sr20det510 said:


> Jose I can drive the taco since my car still sounds like caca.


Carlos, you had me going for a while until I saw that you cannot make it after 1:00PM. Call in sick, so then you could drive the Taco truck.


----------



## cvjoint

Buzzman said:


> Jose, you gotta be there man! If you are still congested you should make an appointment with George to sit in his car this weekend for a few minutes listening to Pink Floyd "Dark Side of the Moon." From what I have been reading about his new sub set-up, the SPL should clear up your sinuses pretty good. :laugh:


Pink Floyd is amazingly well mastered. I ran some amplitude statistics on it and blew everything out of the water. If they only recorded everything that well nowadays.




sr20det510 said:


> Dam!! Just checked my calendar and I am at CSU Long Beach that day!!
> I might be able to get out of it by 1pm.


Carlos, I need the hook up for some new amps. Can I PM u? I tried calling you but u never picked up.


----------



## Buzzman

cvjoint said:


> Pink Floyd is amazingly well mastered. I ran some amplitude statistics on it and blew everything out of the water. If they only recorded everything that well nowadays. . .


I agree 100%. If you like "Dark Side of The Moon," Check out "The Wall" and Roger Waters "Amused to Death" Mindblowing stuff. 

George, are you coming on the 17th? Looking forward to hearing your new set-up.


----------



## AndyInOC

VERY happy with the new radio so far, just need some time to square away the tuning


----------



## sr20det510

veloze said:


> Carlos, you had me going for a while until I saw that you cannot make it after 1:00PM. Call in sick, so then you could drive the Taco truck.



Wish I could call in sick but can't : (
I have only this Saturday and one in March to go : )


----------



## michaelsil1

AndyInOC said:


> VERY happy with the new radio so far, just need some time to square away the tuning


What new Radio?


----------



## FREQBOX

AndyInOC said:


> VERY happy with the new radio so far, just need some time to square away the tuning


What did you get Andy?


----------



## AndyInOC

I snagged one of the clarion 785's on that newegg special, so tuning starts all over again, which i suppose is a good thing HA


----------



## FREQBOX

AndyInOC said:


> I snagged one of the clarion 785's on that newegg special, so tuning starts all over again, which i suppose is a good thing HA


Cool, so its got 3way xover with T/A
now its time for the fun or frustration...oh wait its both


----------



## AndyInOC

FREQBOX said:


> Cool, so its got 3way xover with T/A
> now its time for the fun or frustration...oh wait its both


yessir!!!! thankfully i was able to set the crossover points already LOL fiddling with some eq and t/a settings as time allows, i just have very little of it lately


----------



## cvjoint

Buzzman said:


> I agree 100%. If you like "Dark Side of The Moon," Check out "The Wall" and Roger Waters "Amused to Death" Mindblowing stuff.
> 
> George, are you coming on the 17th? Looking forward to hearing your new set-up.


No..can't. School is kicking my ass at the moment. I might join you folks if there is some sort of comp. or meet in the first week of February. One of my friends is visiting from Europe again and he wants to listen to a few setups. I haven't heard your car in years, so we'll try for next time. Actually I never heard the Benz.


----------



## michaelsil1

AndyInOC said:


> yessir!!!! thankfully i was able to set the crossover points already LOL fiddling with some eq and t/a settings as time allows, i just have very little of it lately


Andy,

How are you liking it so far? Are you noticing any differences.


----------



## Buzzman

cvjoint said:


> No..can't. School is kicking my ass at the moment. I might join you folks if there is some sort of comp. or meet in the first week of February. One of my friends is visiting from Europe again and he wants to listen to a few setups. I haven't heard your car in years, so we'll try for next time. Actually I never heard the Benz.


Good luck with school, man. I remember those days. Given how frequently we like to get together, I am sure we can pull something together for early February. The Benz is coming along great. I redid my doors with custom baffle and refinished my kicks. (Would have attached pics but for some stupid reason because I uploaded them to another thread weeks ago, I can't upload them to this thread now ) I am very happy with what I am hearing. I have abandoned my free air subwoofer set-up, and am going back with a sealed enclosure. Hope you will be able to hear it soon.


----------



## michaelsil1

From what I'm hearing BigRed has got the big boys at CES in awe. 


Jim should be giving us a demo this Saturday.


----------



## michaelsil1

Buzzman said:


> Good luck with school, man. I remember those days. Given how frequently we like to get together, I am sure we can pull something together for early February. The Benz is coming along great. I redid my doors with custom baffle and refinished my kicks. (Would have attached pics but for some stupid reason because I uploaded them to another thread weeks ago, I can't upload them to this thread now ) I am very happy with what I am hearing. I have abandoned my free air subwoofer set-up, and am going back with a sealed enclosure. Hope you will be able to hear it soon.


Don,

I'm looking forward to hearing your changes.


----------



## Buzzman

michaelsil1 said:


> From what I'm hearing BigRed has got the big boys at CES in awe.
> 
> 
> Jim should be giving us a demo this Saturday.


Damn, Michael, if you can hear Big Red all the way here, he must be really kicking some major ass!!


----------



## Buzzman

michaelsil1 said:


> Don,
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing your changes.


Thanks. I am looking forward to giving you a listen.


----------



## Jayvuu

off topic, but is there any local amp repair shops in socal? if not, can someone recommend an online repair shop?


----------



## michaelsil1

Buzzman said:


> Thanks. I am looking forward to giving you a listen.


Hopefully I can get it tuned by Saturday.


----------



## BigRed

you can call stephen mantz of zed audio. he is in Simi Valley and can handle virtually any amp you send him. his number is (805)-526-5315


----------



## Jayvuu

BigRed said:


> you can call stephen mantz of zed audio. he is in Simi Valley and can handle virtually any amp you send him. his number is (805)-526-5315


thanks. ill give him a call.


----------



## AndyInOC

michaelsil1 said:


> Andy,
> 
> How are you liking it so far? Are you noticing any differences.



Yeah i am Michael, there was an immediate difference in detail and sound quality, finally got a chance to do some decent listening to and from work today and there is tons of potential there


----------



## veloze

cvjoint said:


> No..can't. School is kicking my ass at the moment. I might join you folks if there is some sort of comp. or meet in the first week of February. One of my friends is visiting from Europe again and he wants to listen to a few setups. I haven't heard your car in years, so we'll try for next time. Actually I never heard the Benz.


Hey George, the February IASCA competition is going to be on Feb. 15th. Maybe we can make it our regular meet for that month, and that way we can all get together, plus you can bring your buddy from Europe too. 



Buzzman said:


> Damn, Michael, if you can hear Big Red all the way here, he must be really kicking some major ass!!


Yo Buzz, I think Jim (BigRed) is ready to kick some royal SQ azz in the upcoming competition.  Are you going to be able to go to the IASCA thang on Jan 24th? For more info. - check the link below.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/51294-2009-california-iasca-shows.html#post637584


----------



## cvjoint

veloze said:


> Hey George, the February IASCA competition is going to be on Feb. 15th. Maybe we can make it our regular meet for that month, and that way we can all get together, plus you can bring your buddy from Europe too.


He's just missing it as he's leaving on the 10th 




BigRed said:


> you can call stephen mantz of zed audio. he is in Simi Valley and can handle virtually any amp you send him. his number is (805)-526-5315


Hey Jim I'm interested in Zed amplifiers. Did you review any of these? If not can you pm me your thoughts. I emailed Stephen but he seems too busy.


----------



## veloze

cvjoint said:


> He's just missing it as he's leaving on the 10th


So then, can you either make it Jan 24th or Feb 15th? Which one? :scholar:

I think we can kill two birds with one stone by doing the competition & GTG on Feb 15th. :2thumbsup: What do you guys think?


----------



## cvjoint

veloze said:


> So then, can you either make it Jan 24th or Feb 15th? Which one? :scholar:
> 
> I think we can kill two birds with one stone by doing the competition & GTG on Feb 15th. :2thumbsup: What do you guys think?


I'll try for the 15th it's right after my midterms, but can't promise anything. Are there folks outside of our meets that come to the comps?


----------



## veloze

cvjoint said:


> I'll try for the 15th it's right after my midterms, but can't promise anything. Are there folks outside of our meets that come to the comps?


Hmmm, let's see who went to the last IASCA competition in Riverside (not competed).

Kevin k 
monkeyboy 
sr20det510 
WaTTsLOk187


----------



## veloze

Grrrrr!! fawk...double post :furious:


----------



## Buzzman

veloze said:


> . . .Yo Buzz, I think Jim (BigRed) is ready to kick some royal SQ azz in the upcoming competition.  Are you going to be able to go to the IASCA thang on Jan 24th? For more info. - check the link below.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/51294-2009-california-iasca-shows.html#post637584


Jose, thanks for the info. Can't make it on the 24th. I am going to be in Santa Cruz visiting my kids. I might not be able to make the next one either as it seems to be on the next weekend I am seeing my kids. With all the buzz (no pun intended) I am looking forward to hearing Big Red.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> I'll try for the 15th it's right after my midterms, but can't promise anything. Are there folks outside of our meets that come to the comps?


There's a couple of Guys that are not on this forum.


----------



## James Bang

I actually wouldn't mind hearing that dual F1 processor setup again, along with all our other west coast socal talents.


----------



## emrliquidlife

Hey guys, looking fwd to Saturday. Looks like I'm going to be running an active setup. I have bee able to play more with the Imprint Kit. 

I want to drill a hole into my firewall to run my batter cord, but all of my drills are full size set ups. Any one have a right angle drill?

Ed


----------



## Jayvuu

emrliquidlife said:


> Hey guys, looking fwd to Saturday. Looks like I'm going to be running an active setup. I have bee able to play more with the Imprint Kit.
> 
> Ed


congrats. hopefully, ill be able to run active soon. i just need a new amp.


----------



## AndyInOC

hopefully there will be a "golden ear" in attendance to help me out a bit with some tuning


----------



## FREQBOX

AndyInOC said:


> hopefully there will be a "golden ear" in attendance to help me out a bit with some tuning


I know for sure I can make it sound worse than it does


----------



## AndyInOC

FREQBOX said:


> I know for sure I can make it sound worse than it does



LOL i seriously doubt you can make it sound worse!! Best part is that this radio has an option to save 3 different tunings and go to any one of them in a hurry


----------



## FREQBOX

AndyInOC said:


> LOL i seriously doubt you can make it sound worse!! Best part is that this radio has an option to save 3 different tunings and go to any one of them in a hurry


wanna bet? haha
does the radio have gain/level controls per channel?


----------



## AndyInOC

FREQBOX said:


> wanna bet? haha
> does the radio have gain/level controls per channel?


yup, gain controls for every channel, funny thing is factory setting is all the way up lol


----------



## braves6117

I'm gonna try to make it!! I won't have a head unit though, but we'll see..


----------



## AndyInOC

braves6117 said:


> I'm gonna try to make it!! I won't have a head unit though, but we'll see..


Are you in the market for a headunit? i am selling my old one if so and you will save money since you are local and i wont have to ship it


----------



## cvjoint

Try to find one of those predrilled holes in the firewall first. My car at least comes with several plastic cap'd pass through s. Unluckily whoever owned my car first or second was not smart enough and drilled the firewall anyways. I found power wires runs to the trunk complete with RCAs and everything. That's actually the only reason I bought my first amp, the wiring was already there. :laugh:


----------



## piston

anyone mind if I come by and just listen and take some pictures?

I see so many of these meets, but never pictures.

Jason


----------



## veloze

piston said:


> anyone mind if I come by and just listen and take some pictures?
> 
> I see so many of these meets, but never pictures.
> 
> Jason


Your most certainly welcome! We love when new SQ nutz come by and play.


----------



## michaelsil1

piston said:


> anyone mind if I come by and just listen and take some pictures?
> 
> I see so many of these meets, but never pictures.
> 
> Jason


Ah, we now have a designated photographer. :laugh:


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> Ah, we now have a designated photographer. :laugh:


Yes!

BUT...

He might forget to take pics after all the chatting and demos. It's so easy to get caught up in the world audio.

I think it's best to take pics before or after you demo someone's car. That way you try to demo every car and capture the beauty or ugliness of your experience w/ your camera 

That's what I tried to do at the meet we had just about a year ago.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tcome-socal-meet-1-19-08-pics-team-socal.html


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Yes!
> 
> BUT...
> 
> He might forget to take pics after all the chatting and demos. It's so easy to get caught up in the world audio.
> 
> I think it's best to take pics before or after you demo someone's car. That way you try to demo every car and capture the beauty or ugliness of your experience w/ your camera
> 
> That's what I tried to do at the meet we had just about a year ago.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tcome-socal-meet-1-19-08-pics-team-socal.html


James,

If I remember correctly you're the only one that brought a camera and used it. 

We're more into listening to music than taking pictures.


----------



## AndyInOC

Any of you gentlemen have 5 or 6 feet of deadener that you want to rid yourself of? let me know and shoot me a price


----------



## James Bang

we are not photogenic.


----------



## sr20det510

I will take my camera and even take a few pics! 
Even of my car (Just for Eng)!!


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

emrliquidlife said:


> Hey guys, looking fwd to Saturday. Looks like I'm going to be running an active setup. I have bee able to play more with the Imprint Kit.
> 
> I want to drill a hole into my firewall to run my batter cord, but all of my drills are full size set ups. Any one have a right angle drill?
> 
> Ed



I have a right angle drill and the step drill bits needed.


----------



## emrliquidlife

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> I have a right angle drill and the step drill bits needed.


Awesome! Does it run off of 110, or does it have a battery pack? 

I'm trying to get some 1/0 through the firewall. 

Ed


----------



## FREQBOX

AndyInOC said:


> yup, gain controls for every channel, funny thing is factory setting is all the way up lol


Have you lowered the gain/volume on the drivers on your side of the car?
It really improved the sound in my car without having to use too much T/A


----------



## AndyInOC

FREQBOX said:


> Have you lowered the gain/volume on the drivers on your side of the car?
> It really improved the sound in my car without having to use too much T/A


Havent had a chance to do too much at all, had a few minutes today so i got a tape measure and started playing with T/A a bit. First opportunity i will get to actually play with it more will be saturday :laugh:


----------



## FREQBOX

AndyInOC said:


> Havent had a chance to do too much at all, had a few minutes today so i got a tape measure and started playing with T/A a bit. First opportunity i will get to actually play with it more will be saturday :laugh:


For me and Im hardly an expert on this, adjusting the volume of the speakers closest to me sounded more natural than using so much T/A.
Just a suggestion/option 
Ill help you mess with it on saturday if you want always helps to have an extra set of ears


----------



## tc3k101

im going to take $50-$75 i need a few small things. if someone is going and has something forsale lmk.


----------



## AndyInOC

FREQBOX said:


> For me and Im hardly an expert on this, adjusting the volume of the speakers closest to me sounded more natural than using so much T/A.
> Just a suggestion/option
> Ill help you mess with it on saturday if you want always helps to have an extra set of ears


hell yeah chris, i am always open to suggestions and ideas, tweak it to your hearts content


----------



## James Bang

tc3k101 said:


> im going to take $50-$75 i need a few small things. if someone is going and has something forsale lmk.


Bring your Rl-i 8"s if you still have them.. I want to check them out and bust a nut or two on them. 

never mind, i noticed you sold them..


----------



## tc3k101

James Bang said:


> Bring your Rl-i 8"s if you still have them.. I want to check them out and bust a nut or two on them.
> 
> never mind, i noticed you sold them..


ha got rid of em, i have levons old proto 10" 3hp if you want to get happy in the pants


----------



## donpisto

tc3k101 said:


> ha got rid of em, i have levons old proto 10" 3hp if you want to get happy in the pants


I'm going to steal it and act like I know nothing. And when you mention this post I'll deny everything.......


Anyhow, I'll be comin!

*edit: i skimmed through the thread and didn't see anything about the time...same as usual? 10:30?


----------



## cvjoint

I don't actually have an engine in my car yet so I guess there's no way I'll make it. Not to mention that even if I got it back I would still have to check the alternator and idle condition at the very least. I'm going to assume the H701 can hold my tunning in memory for 2 weeks as well. :worried:


----------



## BigRed

I wont be there till 1 pm


----------



## tc3k101

donpisto said:


> I'm going to steal it and act like I know nothing. And when you mention this post I'll deny everything.......
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I'll be comin!
> 
> *edit: i skimmed through the thread and didn't see anything about the time...same as usual? 10:30?


you will get kicked in the nuts if you attempt such things 

yeah i didnt see time either?


----------



## michaelsil1

tc3k101 said:


> you will get kicked in the nuts if you attempt such things
> 
> yeah i didnt see time either?


10:30AM PST.


----------



## donpisto

Bah, got an engine coolant leak somewhere and now some of it is sitting at the bottom of car on the plastic cover. Hopefully it doesn't take me long to clean up and HOPEFULLY my car doesn't have issues. I don't want to arrive with my hood smoking like it did this morning


----------



## emrliquidlife

donpisto said:


> Bah, got an engine coolant leak somewhere and now some of it is sitting at the bottom of car on the plastic cover. Hopefully it doesn't take me long to clean up and HOPEFULLY my car doesn't have issues. I don't want to arrive with my hood smoking like it did this morning



Well, if you can limp it down, I can certainly help you with it. Do you have tools, or should I bring some? Only thing I can't bring is a jack. Mines just too big to lift. 

I will check back tomorrow a.m. to see if you want some help. 

Ed


----------



## Jayvuu

didnt get my wisdom teeth out today, so i guess ill see you guys at 10:30am.


----------



## tc3k101

someone want to post a address? donpisto gave it to me but i didnt save it


----------



## veloze

tc3k101 said:


> someone want to post a address? donpisto gave it to me but i didnt save it


Here ya go!

Super Autobacs
12645 Beach Blvd
Stanton, CA 90680

See ya there...all you SQ whores :laugh::laugh:


----------



## donpisto

heyduude888 said:


> didnt get my wisdom teeth out today, so i guess ill see you guys at 10:30am.


That's good, now you won't have to look like the nutty professor...i know I did when they pulled out my 2 wisdom teeth....and then my other 2 wisdom teeth and 3rd molars at the same time


----------



## donpisto

emrliquidlife said:


> Well, if you can limp it down, I can certainly help you with it. Do you have tools, or should I bring some? Only thing I can't bring is a jack. Mines just too big to lift.
> 
> I will check back tomorrow a.m. to see if you want some help.
> 
> Ed


I should be fine, I can bring my jack and I got the tools. I'm going to take care of it right now and clean it up and see how it goes. I messed up yesterday putting the coolant in while the engine wasn't completely cool, it was still warm, plus I may have misjudged the MAX line. Thanks for the offer and hopefully everything will be fine when I get there.


----------



## Jayvuu

donpisto said:


> That's good, now you won't have to look like the nutty professor...i know I did when they pulled out my 2 wisdom teeth....and then my other 2 wisdom teeth and 3rd molars at the same time


lol yeah, but i am still getting them pulled out in 2 weeks.


----------



## AndyInOC

Another great meet guys, i just got home and want to thank Mike and Chris for all the great tips and help on tuning, and also for some great new music. Thanks also to Buzz for the tuning tips, and please tell me again, what was the name of that young lady we were listening to? Amazing vocalist and musician


----------



## AndyInOC

Also a huge thanks to Jim for allowing me to experience Big Red, what an absolutely gorgeous sounding system


----------



## michaelsil1

AndyInOC said:


> Also a huge thanks to Jim for allowing me to experience Big Red, what an absolutely gorgeous sounding system


Yep, BigRed is sounding like a winner. 


I had fun today; it's always nice to tweak a system or two. 
For those that listened to my system thanks for the kind words; I really stressed myself out tuning the beast.


----------



## braves6117

Sorry Guys, I couldn't make it! My a-pillars and head unit were all pulled (My H/U ain't here yet  ). I'll make the next one for sure, shame on me!


----------



## FREQBOX

Had a great time again! 

Cant believe Mike, Andy and myself stayed till after 7:30

Andy thanks for the laughs bro.

Jim thanks for hanging out and letting me listen when you had to take off!!

It was great meeting you Buzzman (sorry I cant remember your name)

It was also great meeting you Piston...maybe name tags next time

I cant remember the guys name with the white G35, it was also nice meeting and chatting with you.

Even though we all seem to have a different idea of what we consider perfect sound its very cool to be able to meet up and BS about this geeked out obsession we all share.


----------



## dbiegel

Unfortunately I couldn't make it either as my car is in pieces.  Looks like I missed a fun meet.


----------



## donpisto

heyduude888 said:


> lol yeah, but i am still getting them pulled out in 2 weeks.


Lol, just have them put you to sleep. They did that to me the second time and I woke up after 45 minutes asking when they were going to start.

The meet was great guys, wish I could have stayed longer. It was a pleasure listening to all the setups, makes me jealous and wanting to get something going in my ride.

It was great chatting it up with the usuals and it was nice talking to the newcomers. Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Megalomaniac

no pics? :/


----------



## michaelsil1

Megalomaniac said:


> no pics? :/


We had a designated Photographer; maybe he got caught up with the sounds instead of snapping some shots.


----------



## Buzzman

AndyInOC said:


> Another great meet guys, i just got home and want to thank Mike and Chris for all the great tips and help on tuning, and also for some great new music. Thanks also to Buzz for the tuning tips, and please tell me again, what was the name of that young lady we were listening to? Amazing vocalist and musician


Andy, it was great meeting you man. Good luck with getting the sound in your Scion sorted out. The young lady I turned you on to is Eva Cassidy. Get her "Live at Blues Alley" and "Songbird" cds. Great records to start with. Both showcase her great voice and are VERY well recorded.


----------



## Buzzman

FREQBOX said:


> . . . It was great meeting you Buzzman (sorry I cant remember your name) . . .


Freqbox (Chris, right?) it was great meeting you too. You did remember my name. :laugh: Buzz. Some of my friends call me Buzzman too. Others call me Don, my real name. Hope to see you at the next meet.


----------



## Megalomaniac

michaelsil1 said:


> We had a designated Photographer; maybe he got caught up with the sounds instead of snapping some shots.


I hope it wasnt James Bum, he is not reliable for **** :mean:


----------



## sr20det510

michaelsil1 said:


> We had a designated Photographer; maybe he got caught up with the sounds instead of snapping some shots.


I took a few pics : )


----------



## sr20det510

Now all I need is my mini usb wire to upload them to my computer~
As soon as I find it I will post them!


----------



## rawdawg

Late as usual, I was able to audition a few cars.

Michaelsil1's car was as always, almost there, nearly there, not quite there, but the journey is certainly enlightening. Considering his interior and driver position relative to the speakers, it is quite a surprising display of sleight of hand. My gut feeling says Michael's car has been subjected to the most tweaking of them all.

Veloze's truck is interesting. He has relatively the same set-up as in his Accord but the difference in sound between his Accord and Truck couldn't be any more different. What was it the founder of this site said once? "A speaker is only as good as the room you put it in." If you ever wanted to validate this statement, have a listen to Veloze's vehicles. As an aside, Veloze's A-pillars look like Toyota made them.

Freqbox's 2006 XB was surprising. Everytime I've sat in an XB, I've always thought that shoe horning a front stage into those things was going to be an exercise in futility. Freq's stage put that concern to rest. Although image would drag down towards the corner loaded mids at times, it is nothing some more tinkering woudn't eventually solve. Also, while Freq disparaged the use of Pergo in his ride, I urge Freq to consider the words of the modern day poet Too Short:

Short enough to get chose tonight
Ridin' my leather and wood, hey...
Hit the door I feel dynamite
And all the fly girls lookin' so good, choosin'

Choose and act, Freq, choose and act.

Another XB, second gen owned by AndyinOC(?). First time sitting in a late mode XB. It had a pretty nice dash, perfectly made for Drive in Theaters. From the back seat, the stage appeared expansive but less focused than the others cars. It was probably due to my seating position. I will say the tuning sounded "pretty". No wood though, so...

Buzzman's Ballin' Merc didn't even sound like the car I sat in last time. That last set-up was geared towards Jazz, Vocals and live instrumentation which it executed well but it lacked Humps for the Boulevard. With the addition of the JBL 12" GTi, Buzzdawg is officially bangin'. While auditioning his car, I felt the urge to roll over to Whittier Blvd. to pick up some Ruca's and a thing or two of Tommy's Chili Cheese fries. I will say that Buzz's sub-bass is now probably a little too happy. It's expected though, considering it's the shiny new toy in the play chest. I was surprised to find out that Buzz's system follows along the same strategy of Hybrid Audio. His midrange is running several octaves wide. If I had more time, I would have like to have run through a more rigorous pace of female vocals. Also, the fit and finish of the installation of the upfront speakers were tastefully executed. Very nice.

BigRed. Best of the Meet. Effortless and Balanced, there is not much more I can say other than this. BigRed's system has the courtesy to get out of the way of the music.

Nice meet and I can't wait until the next one. This time, I'll be sure to make it for the Red Robin grubbing.


----------



## Buzzman

rawdawg said:


> . . . Buzzman's Ballin' Merc didn't even sound like the car I sat in last time. That last set-up was geared towards Jazz, Vocals and live instrumentation which it executed well but it lacked Humps for the Boulevard. With the addition of the JBL 12" GTi, Buzzdawg is officially bangin'. While auditioning his car, I felt the urge to roll over to Whittier Blvd. to pick up some Ruca's and a thing or two of Tommy's Chili Cheese fries. I will say that Buzz's sub-bass is now probably a little too happy. It's expected though, considering it's the shiny new toy in the play chest. I was surprised to find out that Buzz's system follows along the same strategy of Hybrid Audio. His midrange is running several octaves wide. If I had more time, I would have like to have run through a more rigorous pace of female vocals. Also, the fit and finish of the installation of the upfront speakers were tastefully executed. Very nice. . .


Rawdawg, great seeing you again, even if late. Thanks for your feedback, which is quite constructive. I agree with you about the bass. It took me 5 different attempts (IB (Infinity VQ), then sealed enclosure (Pioneer Premier PRS 12") mounted to rear deck, then IB (2 Hertz Mille ML3000-free air), to conclude that in my car, a sealed enclosure corner loaded and firing across the trunk was the recipe for deep, tight ball busting bass. The JBL WGTi 12 is one impressive sub. I had installed it on Thursday, and had only about 90 minutes of use on it prior to the meet. It really started to break in during the meet, and by the mid-late afternoon, it was kicking something furious. On the way home I found myself turning down the output on the sub, much to my satisfaction.  Also, I will be addressing a major issue with my mid-bass drivers this week, that will alleviate the need to increase the output on my sub. On Friday I sealed the enclosures in which my mid-bass woofers are mounted. Unfortunately, the internal volume in the enclosures is way too low for optimum performance. Fiberfill did little to help, and I have another solution I will implement in the next few days.

Hope to see you at the next meet, and bring your female vocal recordings for an extended audition.


----------



## cvjoint

Go Jimmy, way to digest the rides!


----------



## AndyInOC

Buzzman said:


> Andy, it was great meeting you man. Good luck with getting the sound in your Scion sorted out. The young lady I turned you on to is Eva Cassidy. Get her "Live at Blues Alley" and "Songbird" cds. Great records to start with. Both showcase her great voice and are VERY well recorded.


Thanks!!! Searching right now


----------



## rawdawg

For a taste of Eva's work search Youtube for her performances at Blues Alley.

Here is her ABC Nightline Special "The Eva Cassidy Story"

YouTube - Eva Cassidy edition of ABC Nightline

Beautiful and tragic.


----------



## FREQBOX

AndyInOC said:


> Thanks!!! Searching right now


Hey Andy I have access to a lot of her CDs so let me know what you want


----------



## Buzzman

rawdawg said:


> For a taste of Eva's work search Youtube for her performances at Blues Alley.
> 
> Here is her ABC Nightline Special "The Eva Cassidy Story"
> 
> YouTube - Eva Cassidy edition of ABC Nightline
> 
> Beautiful and tragic.


Yes, indeed. Many thanks for that link. I had not seen that segment before. I have LOTS of music by many great vocalists, and have seen many great vocalists perform over the years. She was really special, and unfortunately left this Earth way too early.


----------



## veloze

You know guys, I just recently discovered her music, and when I listen to her my heart aches. She's got an amazing voice; it almost feels like an angel is singing to you. I'm sure she's singing beautifully in the Lords Choir up in heaven. She left us, but her music will always live forever.


----------



## AndyInOC

FREQBOX said:


> Hey Andy I have access to a lot of her CDs so let me know what you want


Will do!! Big Pill accompanied me to work today, been in a good mood because of it so thanks again


----------



## FREQBOX

AndyInOC said:


> Will do!! Big Pill accompanied me to work today, been in a good mood because of it so thanks again


Its hard not to be in a good mood after listening to them and your welcome. I wish you could have seen them live.


----------



## BigRed

veloze,

did you listen to any of those cd's i gave you?


----------



## veloze

BigRed said:


> veloze,
> 
> did you listen to any of those cd's i gave you?


Yes sir, I sure did listen to them, and they are great. Danny Biegel and I hangout today and did some tuning in the Taco truck.

Doc Doitor (Jorge) did a good job selecting the right compilation of SQ music, and put it in one CD. Once again, thanks Jim...you are a pal! :thumbsup:


----------



## fit_tuner

hey, sorry i wasnt able to swing by the meet, had other plans. Been quite busy as of late... no real time to do anything with the car. But just a thought that may help people in the socal community. Maybe we can get a list of people, their equipment, and their car. This can help get the community together if there's no time for a meet but someone wants to listen to x speakers, or see something in x car. Just an idea


----------



## sr20det510

I got a few (very few, LOL) pics of some cars at the meet!
Don't know how to compress the pics using Vista : (

Any ideas?


----------



## PureDynamics

PICS! damm SQ guys with no pics..


----------



## FREQBOX

PureDynamics said:


> PICS! damm SQ guys with no pics..


Hey Dan, here is a pic of my super sexy pergo baffle and before the tweeter was flushed in the A-pillar.
The baffles are temp till Devin builds the new ones.


----------



## PureDynamics

Guess I'll have to get to work on my install for the next meet.


----------



## James Bang

Get to work DAN! I wanna hear that.

Sucks that I missed the meet. I stayed up till 5am the night before and had a lot of yard work to do on the 17th. 

I'm sure you guys had fun as usual. 

also... PICs don't please the EARs.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Get to work DAN! I wanna hear that.
> 
> Sucks that I missed the meet. I stayed up till 5am the night before and had a lot of yard work to do on the 17th.
> 
> I'm sure you guys had fun as usual.
> 
> also... PICs don't please the EARs.


James,

You were missed and as usual we got caught up in the sounds instead of taking a bunch of pictures.


----------



## James Bang

Ear candy vs. Eye candy 


When the house and nice and ready, i'm gonna approach my brother w/ the idea of having a meet at our house. He, the owner of the house, should be up for it since he's an audio nut like myself.


----------



## atsaubrey

PureDynamics said:


> Guess I'll have to get to work on my install for the next meet.



Going to bed early to think about the pic.


----------



## PureDynamics

atsaubrey said:


> Going to bed early to think about the pic.


Maybe I should tell you I have 4 of those here, with two smaller brothers coming..


----------



## FREQBOX

PureDynamics said:


> Guess I'll have to get to work on my install for the next meet.


Now that is sexy! Brings back memories of the ID toyota truck


----------



## michaelsil1

FREQBOX said:


> Now that is sexy! Brings back memories of the ID toyota truck


Chris,

Do you think that Sub will give you enough Bass?


----------



## AndyInOC

michaelsil1 said:


> Do you think that Sub will give you enough Bass?


 Michael, there is no such thing as enough bass!!!! :laugh:


----------



## FREQBOX

michaelsil1 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Do you think that Sub will give you enough Bass?


Not that sub but this one sure will


----------



## AndyInOC

FREQBOX said:


> Not that sub but this one sure will



I may need to go change my pants now......... thank you


----------



## FREQBOX

AndyInOC said:


> I may need to go change my pants now......... thank you


sorry


----------



## PureDynamics

I need to find recones for my two stroker 12's.. 

I'll stick with my 10's.


----------



## FREQBOX

PureDynamics said:


> I need to find recones for my two stroker 12's..
> 
> I'll stick with my 10's.


nice those are the neo motors right? hahaha


----------



## PureDynamics

Even in the box they still will wipe your credit card info. lol  I need to call your boy Dave, now where did I leave my phone...


----------



## atsaubrey

FREQBOX said:


> sorry



I have a BNIB 18" one of those.....for sale too:surprised:


----------



## FREQBOX

atsaubrey said:


> I have a BNIB 18" one of those.....for sale too:surprised:


What are you asking for it?


----------



## michaelsil1

atsaubrey said:


> I have a BNIB 18" one of those.....for sale too:surprised:


Ah my new Mid Bass Drivers but, how am I going to mount them in my doors.


----------



## FREQBOX

michaelsil1 said:


> Ah my new Mid Bass Drivers but, how am I going to mount them in my doors.


If you want great midbass impact you gotta go big and besides rolling down the windows is overrated


----------



## PureDynamics

michaelsil1 said:


> Ah my new Mid Bass Drivers but, how am I going to mount them in my doors.



AirSaw!.. O wait, I bet your thinking about mounting depth.. It's ok just keep cutting, you wanted IB right


----------



## BigRed

Real men use airsaws!! lol

"A speaker is only as good as the metal you cut with an airsaw to fit it into your vehicle"


----------



## michaelsil1

FREQBOX said:


> If you want great midbass impact you gotta go big and besides rolling down the windows is overrated





PureDynamics said:


> AirSaw!.. O wait, I bet your thinking about mounting depth.. It's ok just keep cutting, you wanted IB right


I want to get some 8's and mount them in my doors; it's really presenting a big problem.


----------



## FREQBOX

double post feature in full effect


----------



## FREQBOX

michaelsil1 said:


> I want to get some 8's and mount them in my doors; it's really presenting a big problem.


What problems are you running into?
Depth issues? Door panels needs to be modified?


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

michaelsil1 said:


> I want to get some 8's and mount them in my doors; it's really presenting a big problem.


 Getting a new car?:laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1

FREQBOX said:


> What problems are you running into?
> Depth issues? Door panels needs to be modified?





Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Getting a new car?:laugh:


Yep, Depth and Door panels.  I sweet talked my installer into making it work, but so far it's a *no go*.

I need one of those center seat cars.


----------



## James Bang

8"s in the doors???

easy


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> Yep, Depth and Door panels.  I sweet talked my installer into making it work, but so far it's a *no go*.
> 
> I need one of those center seat cars.


Hey Mike, seriously you should consider getting either an Accord or Camry for a good tasting SQ sound. :idea: 

Perhaps, we can setup a raffle here in SoCal to help you with the down payment.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> 8"s in the doors???
> 
> easy


Stealth 8's not so easy.


veloze said:


> Hey Mike, seriously you should consider getting either an Accord or Camry for a good tasting SQ sound. :idea:
> 
> Perhaps, we can setup a raffle here in SoCal to help you with the down payment.


I would love a new car but, I can't even afford these 8's. The SEAS W18NX just don't hit hard enough.


----------



## PureDynamics

michaelsil1 said:


> Stealth 8's not so easy.
> 
> 
> I would love a new car but, I can't even afford these 8's. The SEAS W18NX just don't hit hard enough.


What 8's you looking at?


----------



## michaelsil1

PureDynamics said:


> What 8's you looking at?



Hybrid Audio L8


----------



## James Bang

maybe the peerless sls 8"s? your wallet might like it.

wait..i think they were discontinued..


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> maybe the peerless sls 8"s? your wallet might like it.
> 
> wait..i think they were discontinued..


I'm set on the L8's: QTS .7, fs 40, these are the specs I'm looking for.


----------



## PureDynamics

I hope you can get them to sound good.. I haven't heard a set I liked. Maybe its just me??


----------



## michaelsil1

PureDynamics said:


> I hope you can get them to sound good.. I haven't heard a set I liked. Maybe its just me??


I hope so too!

The problem is that not very many Drivers have a high QTS and a low fs.


----------



## PureDynamics

My debate is 8's or 10's for midbass.


----------



## BigRed

Michael, I have L8's you can try if you have your installer make a quick baffle. That way you can be certain.


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> Michael, I have L8's you can try if you have your installer make a quick baffle. That way you can be certain.


Jim,

There is no quick baffle it will take some serious mods. I do have a reference though 80Hz - 400Hz


----------



## FREQBOX

PureDynamics said:


> My debate is 8's or 10's for midbass.


I was having this same debate and decided to go with 10"s
I dd not want to get 8"s in and then not have enough midbass for what Im after.
I want the midbass to kick hard and then just bring the sub in for fill unless ofcourse im in the mood for "******* bass"


----------



## PureDynamics

The 8's I was looking to do play louder and sound better then any other midbasses driver I've heard. Midbass impact is not a problem. If I go 10's, is if they will fit and work right.. Install will be key.


----------



## michaelsil1

PureDynamics said:


> The 8's I was looking to do play louder and sound better then any other midbasses driver I've heard.


What 8's are you referring to?


----------



## cvjoint

The XLS 8 is the all it can be 8" midbass. Second best would be Scan Speak Rev. imo. On budget, or depth restricted? Sls 8", L22. There are Klippel tests to prove it on this site too. I used the XLS8 before, it was as good as it was claimed to be.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> The XLS 8 is the all it can be 8" midbass. Second best would be Scan Speak Rev. imo. On budget, or depth restricted? Sls 8", L22. There are Klippel tests to prove it on this site too. I used the XLS8 before, it was as good as it was claimed to be.


I thought the XLS didn't do that well above 150Hz?


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> I thought the XLS didn't do that well above 150Hz?


I use the XXLS10 up to 220hz just fine. It's usable 90degrees off axis up to 400hz. The XLS 8 would be good even higher than that. They do have a very thick sound, but that's the Nomex pressed cone at work and some people love it. It's a preference thing. Both have shorting rings too for high frequency extension. You just have to watch for cavity resonance and beaming which occurs sometime after 600hz in either drivers.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> I use the XXLS10 up to 220hz just fine. It's usable 90degrees off axis up to 400hz. The XLS 8 would be good even higher than that. They do have a very thick sound, but that's the Nomex pressed cone at work and some people love it. It's a preference thing. Both have shorting rings too for high frequency extension. You just have to watch for cavity resonance and beaming which occurs sometime after 600hz in either drivers.


I've heard they were great drivers too bad they have been discontinued.


----------



## PureDynamics

michaelsil1 said:


> What 8's are you referring to?


A new company that is trying to get a start.. I will have something in my car to listen when done..


----------



## donpisto

James Bang said:


> maybe the peerless sls 8"s? your wallet might like it.
> 
> wait..i think they were discontinued..


I sure hope not


----------



## FREQBOX

PureDynamics said:


> A new company that is trying to get a start.. I will have something in my car to listen when done..


Sounds interesting keep me informed if you dont mind


----------



## PureDynamics

What 10's are you running?


----------



## FREQBOX

PureDynamics said:


> What 10's are you running?


I wasnt locked in 100% yet.
Was going to try a paper cone medium excursion 10" AVI woofer, can get it for a decent price so I was gona give it a shot when the time is right unless I find a better driver.
Ive got 200w per ch @ 4ohms for midbass


----------



## James Bang

donpisto said:


> I sure hope not


my bad, i must have mistaken them for the xls 8


FREQBOX said:


> I wasnt locked in 100% yet.
> Was going to try a paper cone medium excursion 10" AVI woofer, can get it for a decent price so I was gona give it a shot when the time is right unless I find a better driver.
> Ive got 200w per ch @ 4ohms for midbass


me and cvjoint would love to welcome you to the Socal 10" midbass club 

I don't think you ever demo'd my car yet.

10" Peerless Sls performs nicely. George has me beat with XXLS 10"s, though. :mean:


----------



## PureDynamics

James let me know if you happen to be near my place, I would love to hear the new version.


----------



## James Bang

PureDynamics said:


> James let me know if you happen to be near my place, I would love to hear the new version.


will do good sir 

I just updated the new version with a NEWER version! Large format tweets went up on the a-pillars last night for testing/aiming purposes. With a quick tune, I'm already quite happy


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> will do good sir
> 
> I just updated the new version with a NEWER version! Large format tweets went up on the a-pillars last night for testing/aiming purposes. With a quick tune, I'm already quite happy


James,

What Tweeters did you go with and what happened to the horns?


----------



## AndyInOC

wow no more horns in the Bang-mobile!! hopefully there will be another meet soon so we can all compare our changes.

I have a little somethin in the works myself


----------



## michaelsil1

AndyInOC said:


> wow no more horns in the Bang-mobile!! hopefully there will be another meet soon so we can all compare our changes.
> 
> I have a little somethin in the works myself


He didn't say he got rid of the horns.

I've also Tweaked my car as well; that's not a surprise. :surprised:


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> What Tweeters did you go with and what happened to the horns?


Peerless HDS large format tweets. They're living up to all their good reviews/hype

Horns are still in the car just in case the tweets don't cut it. I just rerouted the speaker wires to the a-pillars and did a quick tune. I finished temporarily mounting the tweets just last night and did a quick tune before bedtime. I have some testing/adjusting/aiming to do... But i'm already enjoying them



AndyInOC said:


> wow no more horns in the Bang-mobile!! hopefully there will be another meet soon so we can all compare our changes.
> 
> I have a little somethin in the works myself


still horny  ^^

I would like to try and set up a meet soon. Something different than the usual Autobacs.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I would like to try and set up a meet soon. Something different than the usual Autobacs.


February 15th 2009 - Beach Autosound Sound Off
Beach Autosound
18042 Beach Blvd.
Huntington Beach, CA 92648
714-848-5400


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> February 15th 2009 - Beach Autosound Sound Off
> Beach Autosound
> 18042 Beach Blvd.
> Huntington Beach, CA 92648
> 714-848-5400


That works. Not too far away.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> That works. Not too far away.


I'll see you there, I'm looking forward to hearing your changes.


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> I'll see you there, I'm looking forward to hearing your changes.


IMO, it's sounding pretty good, 

BUT dang it's looking ugly. :laugh: Once I get the aiming I want, I'm gonna try to see If I can make them presentable


----------



## FREQBOX

James Bang said:


> me and cvjoint would love to welcome you to the Socal 10" midbass club


Thanks but I wont have them in for a couple months


----------



## PureDynamics

I will most likely be at Beach Autosound. Won't have my car, but I'll come hang out with you guys.


----------



## AndyInOC

cant make beach autosound, be in vegas


----------



## FREQBOX

AndyInOC said:


> cant make beach autosound, be in vegas


What you want to be in Vegas with some girl when you could be hangin out in a parking lot with a bunch of smelly dudes? Quitter!!


----------



## PureDynamics

FREQBOX said:


> What you want to be in Vegas with some girl when you could be hangin out in a parking lot with a bunch of smelly dudes? Quitter!!


So that means you be there?


----------



## AndyInOC

FREQBOX said:


> What you want to be in Vegas with some girl when you could be hangin out in a parking lot with a bunch of smelly dudes? Quitter!!


Weeeellllllllllll im 50/50 on the deal LOL


----------



## FREQBOX

PureDynamics said:


> So that means you be there?


 yeah I probably will lol


----------



## Jayvuu

im down for the 17th.


----------



## michaelsil1

heyduude888 said:


> I'm down for the 17th.


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## rawdawg

Damn... that dude's gonna' get there even later than me...


----------



## michaelsil1

rawdawg said:


> Damn... that dude's gonna' get there even later than me...


Jimmy,

Are you coming February 15th 2009 - Beach Autosound Sound Off
Beach Autosound
18042 Beach Blvd.
Huntington Beach, CA 92648
714-848-5400


?


----------



## Jayvuu

michaelsil1 said:


>


lol oh crappp. i got confused with the thread title.


----------



## rawdawg

I will show up if I don't get picked for jury duty. For some reason, they have me going to the Compton Courthouse. I'm looking for some used Dragon Skin as we speak...


----------



## michaelsil1

rawdawg said:


> I will show up if I don't get picked for jury duty. For some reason, they have me going to the Compton Courthouse. I'm looking for some used Dragon Skin as we speak...


Jury duty on Sunday!


----------



## rawdawg

I just rescheduled so I'm good. Who knows, I might have gotten picked up for the big case of the new year and been sequestered. 15 bucks a day in this economy ain't too shabby...


----------



## michaelsil1

rawdawg said:


> I just rescheduled so I'm good. Who knows, I might have gotten picked up for the big case of the new year and been sequestered. 15 bucks a day in this economy ain't too shabby...


Lets see I spent $5.00 on gas and $15.00 a day for parking the last time I did Jury Duty, I've refused to do it since. 
I know I'm bad :behead:


----------

